# New Baby



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

We're scheduled (tentatively) to pick-up our new tiel next week. He/She was born on 11/17/08 and this is our first time we've purchased through a breeder.

I have mixed feelings (excitement and sadness) about it, since I lost my best bud in October.

Here's a pic from the breeder.












Tina


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He looks darling. I hope he helps you heal. You need another bundle of feathers to fill your heart.


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> You need another bundle of feathers to fill your heart.


Yes, I do.

Tina


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

What a cutie he is
Mikey


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you, Mikey.

I'm partial to pieds. 


Tina


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cute 'tiel. You got a name for her/him?


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

yes yes whats his/her name?? (It looks like my Ryley... I love pieds)


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ah...well being the queen of pieds i deem him absolutely adorable!!!!!! im sure he will help ease ur pain


----------



## Maeko (Jan 7, 2009)

awww...u've such a cutie there....hehehe i'm sure he/she is gona bring you lots of joy!


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh what a babe! Exciting times..........


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*Great looking bird, u will enjoy him/her. Most of us know's what it feels like to lose a special bird, u will never forget and they r all different. Hope all goes well!!*


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

No name picked out yet. Going to wait and see what his/her personality is like and see if a name comes to me.

Was considering Gumbo. We're originally from New Orleans and since gumbo is a little bit of everything thrown in a pot...

Each and everyday that passes brings a little more excitement. 

Tina


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

gorgious pied there don,t let kim near him/her


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

allen said:


> gorgious pied there don,t let kim near him/her


You're right! I've read quite a few posts about Kim loving pieds. :yes:

Tina


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She's the Queen you know!


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> She's the Queen you know!



I'm going to do my best to follow in her footsteps. 


Tina


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hehehe its an easy job let me tell u!!!how can anyone resist those faces!!!!


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

kimmikefids said:


> hehehe its an easy job let me tell u!!!how can anyone resist those faces!!!!


I'm with you there. If it were up to me...I'd have a whole bunch of them. 

Tina


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

Got word last night from the breeder that the baby might not be ready to come home Tuesday.

Seems that he/she is being a little difficult to wean and still requires hand feeding once a day. That's completely OK as these things shouldn't be rushed. We are going to play it by ear and take it one day at a time.


Tina


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well sounds like you have a good breeder there. Patience is the key and the little one will wean soon enough. It will soon be home with its new flock!
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's so hard to wait but it's the right thing to do. Mikey is right. That shows that your breeder is a responsible person.


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with you two wholeheartedly. 


Tina


----------

